# Semi OT: Mavs avatar



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ssss


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

how do you put a custom avator on?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

how do you put a custom avator on, cuz that DHA one is sweet!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> how do you put a custom avator on, cuz that DHA one is sweet!


Hey, you need to become a Supporting Member


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

ooo ok thanks


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Young three:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks 2004/2005 NBA Champions


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Devin Harris*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Cant post them cuz im not a supportin member. :-(


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(You should become one)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

No money my friend....just turned 18 a couple of days ago and was just welcomed into the real world.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Get someone to pay for you like theo did :biggrin:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> (You should become one)


I will become a supporting member when there is a drive to pick up my $10 annuallly or whatever it is and I will grab some loose change for it. Until then no one should have to pay for it.... its a joke lol.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Dirk Nowitzki


This looks funny as hell! Where can you make these southpark-like avatars? I would like to have such one of J.R. Smith!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

PM BizzyRipsta I believe


----------

